# Help needed - Configuring D LINK DIR 615 to my BSNL (INDIA) LAN Plug



## vaidyamani335 (May 30, 2012)

Hello all,

I purchased D-Link DIR 615 Router for my flat. In my flat, BSNL Land line is available (PPPOE Type).

I tried configuring the router, but it is not detecting the internet connection.

I tried hell lot many times, but for nothing.

I tried using some other modem in the LAN plug and it works fine.

Anybody please help me.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

See if these Tutorials would help you configure your DLink router with BSNL:
Configure Dlink router with BSNL Dataone broadband ~ Technosrix

http://iamsumeet.com/dlink-glb-502t-adsl2-router-configuration-for-bsnl-dataone/


----------

